# women and cars



## zaika

In central europe people seem to think that for a women it is not usual and normal to love cars and especially fast ones.........

For me it is an absurdity ...... sometimes it is as good as sex and can be even better......

What do you think about ???

The discussion is open!!!!


----------



## zaika

> Heyyyy Zaika !!!!
> 
> Are you doin' ? !! Good to see you there !!
> wish to meet an english guy? Â : ;D


I am doing well.... ready for wednesday? ;D

Don't you have something to say about all that or are you to shy to tell what you think ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## vlastan

> In central europe people seem to think that for a women it is not usual and normal to love cars and especially fast ones.........
> 
> For me it is an absurdity ...... sometimes it is as good as sex and can be even better......
> 
> What do you think about ???
> 
> The discussion is open!!!!


Better than sex? Nahhh....you haven't met me yet! ;D I would change your mind about this!


----------



## zaika

> Better than sex? Nahhh....you haven't met me yet! ÃŠ;D I would change your mind about this!


You seem to bee quite sure about it ..... ;D How is you ego ???

- Miss TTR: don't be shy ..... not here !!!!


----------



## vlastan

> You seem to bee quite sure about it ..... ;D How is you ego ??? Â
> 
> - Miss TTR: don't be shy ..... not here !!!!


Greek men are naturally the best lovers of the world! Only the Italians follow close behind!


----------



## bec21tt

I don't see why women can't be enthusiastic about cars, know how they work, know how to drive them....

At the end of the day, we can drive better than the men anyway!   

But saying that, its still not better than sex :-* :-*


----------



## zaika

> Hummm... is it because you're Greek.. you think
> you are irrisistible ??? ÃŠ: ;D


If someone had told me that he was greek I would have understood everything !!!!

-MISSTTR : Like we say: "port rof coren nu thomy ed lusp!!!!"


----------



## Dotti

Hi there lovely Zaika and of course the lovely Miss TTR . For me the car and it's performance come the same as my hubby!! ;D. I am lucky to have the best of two worlds


----------



## zaika

> Greek men are naturally the best lovers of the world! Only the Italians follow close behind! ÃŠ


Greek men are like italiens..... they speak a lot..... ;D


----------



## Dotti

Well Vlastan is unique! :-X


----------



## vlastan

> Greek men are like italiens..... they speak a lot..... ;D


This is true...we first speak a lot to seduce beautiful women and then we show them to way to a better sexual life!


----------



## Dotti

Is that a fact lord V :-/


----------



## zaika

Hi girls nice to see you posting......

I never told that cars and fast one are always better than sex.... but sometimes it happens because a car you can drive it around during hours and have fun during the whole trip..... but sex sometimes lasts only a few seconds......


----------



## Dotti

I think British Essex men make better lovers


----------



## Dotti

Zaika you are having me in stitches ;D


----------



## zaika

> Is that a fact lord V ÃŠ:-/


Yes lord V tell us a little bit more about your art to seduce women ??? I'm wondering ;D


----------



## Dotti

LOL :-*


----------



## Dotti

I notice Lord V and Miss TTR have gone a bit silent in here ! :


----------



## vlastan

> Yes lord V tell us a little bit more about your art to seduce women ??? I'm wondering ;D


You will have to meet me to find out!


----------



## Dotti

Zaika if you meet him you will have to bring all your bondage gear LOL :


----------



## vlastan

> Zaika if you meet him you will have to bring all your bondage gear LOL Â :


Don't ruin the surprises please...let her enjoy the full experience! ;D


----------



## Dotti

*whip*


----------



## zaika

Well....... to meet ??? One time maybe...;D


----------



## Dotti

heheh


----------



## zaika

> Well ... Aby... now you said too much... or not enough
> about the "famous" Lord V... ÃŠ
> 
> come on... say more... ;D ;D


Yes tell us more..... we are looking forward


----------



## Dotti

Girlies I am a married lady of 10 years to a gorgeous englishman . Lord V is just a porn star who is a close mate and who loves to dress up as drag at spearment Rhino clubs ;D :-X :-X :-X


----------



## bec21tt

I suppose the thing could be, if you can't get enough sex, go out in the TT and when your bored with that (could take a while  ) come back and have sex, and so it goes on.........


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Greek men are naturally the best lovers of the world! Only the Italians follow close behind! Â


vlastan...that's the best joke i've heard all year


----------



## zaika

> vlastan...that's the best joke i've heard all year ÃŠ


It's like I told you..... greek men are like italians... talk a lot....

and when you talk to much you say a lot of stupid things also ;D;D;D;D;D;D;D


----------



## zaika

> Girlies I am a married lady of 10 years to a gorgeous englishman ÃŠ. ÃŠLord V is just a porn star who is a close mate and who loves to dress up as drag at spearment Rhino clubs ÃŠ;D ÃŠ:-X ÃŠ:-X ÃŠ:-X


Great that you found the good match......


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Blymey..........zaika is on 2 stars and she's only been on here for a week or so


----------



## zaika

> Don't be surprise !!!
> she's a "serial poster" !!! ÃŠ;D ;D ;D


SEY!!!!!!!!!!

Yes that's it .... I am a serial poster.... and here I don't post too much because of the language.... I havn't enough practice for it ..... you should see me post in french..... ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> SEY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes that's it .... I am a serial poster.... and here I don't post too much because of the language.... I havn't enough practice for it ..... you should see me post in french..... ;D


This is the best place for you to practice ;D


----------



## vagman

This thread is UTTER SHITE


----------



## vlastan

Ma cherie...parles Francais avec moi...je t'attends!


----------



## zaika

- Major Audi Parts Guru: You're right .....

- vagman: Isn't the flame room the place for such threads ??? ;D


----------



## zaika

> Ma cherie...parles Francais avec moi...je t'attends! ÃŠ


Ok tu veux que je te parles en fran


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=stop.gif] now children, its time for bed ! ;D


----------



## vlastan

Qui t'as dit ca?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

WTF is all this shite ??? ??? ???


----------



## zaika

> Qui t'as dit ca?


HÅ½ hÅ½ hÅ½

Je serais muette comme une tombe......

It's a secret ;D


----------



## vlastan

> WTF is all this shite Â Â ??? ??? ???


It's called French!! Go to school and learn some!


----------



## TTotal

Vlastan, arrÃªt feignant pour parler franÃ§ais un d vont au lit!Leave les filles Ã moi, vous Ãªtes mariÃ©s et je suis cÃ©libataire, ils suis des filles de decentes qui ne veulent pas devenir impliquÃ©es dans des cas de divorce! Â :


----------



## zaika

> WTF is all this shite ÃŠ ÃŠ??? ??? ???


for nothing my dear... that's what fun on shit !!!!!! ;D


----------



## vlastan

> HÅ½ hÅ½ hÅ½
> 
> Je serais muette comme une tombe......
> 
> It's a secret ;D


Mais non ma cherie...dit moi....je peux garder le secret! ;D

Elle etait l'autre copine de moi?


----------



## TTotal

Cuh what the F is going on , A Greek bloke trying to speak French whilst claiming to be an Italien Stallion !"

A truly multi National post of shite. :-X


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> It's called French!! Go to school and learn some! Â


No thanks V...............i'd sooner stand on a street corner eating a rotten kebab


----------



## vlastan

> Vlastan, arrÃªt feignant pour parler franÃ§ais un d vont au lit!Leave les filles Ã moi, vous Ãªtes mariÃ©s et je suis cÃ©libataire, ils suis des filles de decentes qui ne veulent pas devenir impliquÃ©es dans des cas de divorce! Â :


Mai tu es tres vieux pour Zaika...elle a seleument 28 ans!


----------



## vlastan

> No thanks V...............i'd sooner stand on a street corner eating a rotten kebab Â


Education my dear friend...never killed anyone!


----------



## Guy

> Greek men are naturally the best lovers of the world! Only the Italians follow close behind!


In this case shouldn't it be the other way round?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> In this case shouldn't it be the other way round?


 ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Now for the benefit of everyone else on this forum....can we please talk in English from now on :


----------



## vlastan

> Well !!! this is fucking funny !!!
> and the best... Lord V understood...
> 
> really good !!! Â ;D ;D ;D


J'adore tous les animaux...les bredis...meme si les moutons!   ;D


----------



## zaika

- VLASTAN: t'as raison.... un peu vieux.... eh oui j'ai 28 ans.... mais c'est pas pour autant que je te dirais mon secret.... eh non.... HÅ½HÅ½HÅ½HÅ½ ;D

- TTotal; sorry but your bablefish is not really working.....

- Major Audi etc : Oh please no kebab.... that's shit too.... eurk !!!! Don't you want to learn some french... it's a nice language ;D

So guys.... I am going to bed now... it's 1am here and feel tired.... will continue this discussion with you tomorrow.... good night


----------



## vlastan

> Now for the benefit of everyone else on this forum....can we please talk in English from now on Â :


More like for your benefit...the rest of us are happy!


----------



## vlastan

Bon nuit ma cherie...a bientot! Dors bien!


----------



## vlastan

> we should say.. that this is a good point for the Lord V
> 
> if you want to please a frenchy... let's speak a bit
> of french words....
> that is sooooooo cute.... Â :


  :-*


----------



## zaika

A good point.... sooooooo cute.... ??? ???

Yes maybe... that's possible.... ???

Anyway will stay at english so we wont drive Mr Major Audi etc crazy ;D ;D ;D ;D :


----------



## W7 PMC

This thread appeared almost from nowhere, then i realised V had a hand in it, so utter shite fills most of the pages. ;D

Can't recall Greeks being known in any parts of the world as great lovers, Italians maybe, but defo not greeks, unless you include the greasy fuckers in Corfu or Rhodes that prey on pissed up tourists or the fact that they appear to do lots of different things with arseholes  ;D

This forum is going downhill AGAIN ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zaika

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

But this thread has to go downhill.... that's fun


----------



## garyc

> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> But this thread has to go downhill.... that's fun Â


If this is fun, I'd hate to be around during the shit times.

F u c k i n g pathetic more like. [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## jampott

Greeks are great at fucking things up..

Perhaps over the years they've begun to disregard the last 2 words of the above sentence, thus changing the meaning entirely.....

A race entirely consisting of hairy, oily, sweaty arse fiddlers..... and thats just the women!


----------



## phil

> Greeks are great at fucking things up..
> 
> Perhaps over the years they've begun to disregard the last 2 words of the above sentence, thus changing the meaning entirely.....
> 
> A race entirely consisting of hairy, oily, sweaty arse fiddlers..... and thats just the women!


That's rich coming from a sheep shagger. Well, if you must bring stereotypes into it...


----------



## jampott

Phil,

Don't insult me by calling me Welsh. I have the misfortune of living in this god-forsaken hole - that doesn't mean I have to adopt the nationality......


----------



## vlastan

Oh no. All the negative people came around to spoil our fun!!

Go away you miserable gits...and if you don't like our fun, don't play with us!  ;D


----------



## zaika

> Oh no. All the negative people came around to spoil our fun!!
> 
> Go away you miserable gits...and if you don't like our fun, don't play with us! Â  ;D


SEYYYYYY

Couldn't find better words...... ;D ;D ;D ;D

And vlastan how are the female sheep ????


----------



## vlastan

> SEYYYYYY
> 
> Couldn't find better words...... Â ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> And vlastan how are the female sheep ???? Â


About the sheep...you must ask Jampo!! He is the expert! He taught me all the tricks of the trade! ;D


----------



## garyc

It's the FLAME ROOM you prats. :


----------



## zaika

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Not just jealousy ...... 8)


----------



## vlastan

This thread from now on is only open to HAPPY PEOPLE!

If you are don't feel happy today...please come back tomorrow! ;D

Ah....bonjour ma cherie...je pense que tu as bien dormi!


----------



## garyc

> This thread from now on is only open to HAPPY PEOPLE!
> 
> If you are don't feel happy today...please come back tomorrow! Â ;D
> 
> Ah....bonjour ma cherie...je pense que tu as bien dormi! Â


De temps a temps, il faut necessaire a dire, "Branleurs"


----------



## vlastan

http://home.nordnet.fr/~ssiat/branleurs.htm


----------



## zaika

> De temps a temps, il faut necessaire a dire, "Branleurs"


HEY Look who's talking !!!!!

Mister 3192 posts ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

> That's it !!!! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> @Lord V : tu parles Ã qui?


Je parle pour les autre personnes qui ne sont pas content avec notre discussion.

Nous sommes toujours heureux et je suis content!


----------



## zaika

> http://home.nordnet.fr/~ssiat/branleurs.htm












@Vlastan: pour rÃ©pondre Ã ta question... j'ai trÃ¨s trÃ¨s bien dormi!!!! ;D


----------



## garyc

> http://home.nordnet.fr/~ssiat/branleurs.htm


*LOL*. A gem. V you redeem the thread.


----------



## vlastan

I found this poem...and I though of you GARYC!

Je ne sais pas si c'est trÃ¨s acadÃ©mique,
Mais j'aimerais bien vous parler de ma trique,
Mon genre c'est plutÃ´t Ã¢ge plastique
Je n'y peux rien mÃªme quand je mastique,

C'est sÃ»r je ne vais pas la mettre sous cloche,
Tous les jours je m'entraÃ®ne et puis j' m'accroche.
Si j'ai les patates au fond d'la sacoche,
J' me fais du bien j' me soulage les balloches.

Je suis un petit branleur, un masturbateur,
Un pervers mental, my name is Jean Anal.
Je suis un petit branleur, un masturbateur,
Une giclÃ©e fatale, sa colle dans les poils.

Ma petite quequette elle ne vaut pas un cachou.
Au bout d'elle quand je finis sur les genoux.
J'te jure j'm'incline quand la honte elle me la fout
Quand elle me dis "ho lala c'est mou"

J'ai bien essayÃ© les mÃ©dicaments,
Mais je vois pas de rÃ©sultats pour le moment,
Alors j'en ai parler a mon agent
Il m'a dis tourne toi je vais prendre les devants.

Je suis un petit branleur, un masturbateur,
Un pervers mentale, my name is Jean Anal.
Je suis un petit branleur, un masturbateur,
Une giclÃ©e fatale, sa colle dans les poils.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## garyc

My French is so-so but I get the gist. :


----------



## zaika

Â









CAUET is a genius !!!! Jean-Pascal should sing these words... it wouldn't be such a shit his song


----------



## vlastan

Miss TTR...we prefer you alive! Please don't die on us! ;D

Where are you now...are you at work?

Zaika...who is the genious?


----------



## zaika

> Miss TTR...we prefer you alive! Please don't die on us! ;D
> 
> Where are you now...are you at work?
> 
> Zaika...who is the genious?


Don't know how to explain... the poem you sent is a parody of Jean-pascals song (Jean-Pascal one of the loosers of Popstars) written by Cauet.....

To know more about him go to

http://www.europe2.fr/home/index.php?rubrique=cauet


----------



## vlastan

Zaika...I have to admit that I don't follow the French popstars! But the poem was fun on its own anyway.

Miss TTR...come over to England then...why boring Ireland?


----------



## vlastan

The French meeting is too far to drive from the UK. If it was in Normandy or around there, I would be coming as I have friends in Caen that I want to visit.


----------



## zaika

> Zaika...I have to admit that I don't follow the French popstars! But the poem was fun on its own anyway.
> 
> Miss TTR...come over to England then...why boring Ireland? Â












Can I come to england for party ???


----------



## zaika

> taratataaa !!!! this is not a good excuse !!!
> 
> we will come to your annual Meeting in july !!! Â


SEY that will be great.... hey Miss are we going together ???


----------



## phil

> Phil,
> 
> Don't insult me by calling me Welsh. I have the misfortune of living in this god-forsaken hole - that doesn't mean I have to adopt the nationality......


Yeah right. We all know you moved there for the entertainment


----------



## vlastan

So mesdames...are you both coming to England for this event? It would be nice to meet you both.

...and then we are going to PARTY!!! ;D


----------



## zaika

> So mesdames...are you both coming to England for this event? It would be nice to meet you both.
> 
> ...and then we are going to PARTY!!! Â ;D


This is part of my plans for July ......... ;D


----------



## vlastan

Ohh...je suis tres content de vous avoir ici avec tous les fous Anglais!! Il va etre drole...mais j'irai la moi aussi...et il va etre mieux pour vous les filles d'autres pays!


----------



## zaika

> Ohh...je suis tres content de vous avoir ici avec tous les fous Anglais!! Il va etre drole...mais j'irai la moi aussi...et il va etre mieux pour vous les filles d'autres pays! Â


You seem to be pretty sure about it !!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Yeh, ask his wife and also those sheep in the rally TT field !


----------



## vlastan

Mais bien sure! 8)


----------



## vlastan

> Yeh, ask his wife and also those sheep in the rally TT field !


Con : ;D   :-*


----------



## jampott

tete de la merde


----------



## zaika

This forum is becoming a french speaking one suddenly.... cool I like this ;D ;D


----------



## zaika

> well... could be nice to see them cross forum...
> 
> come on... have a look... www.clan-TT.com Â


Yes it's rather crazy out there!!!! ;D


----------



## garyc

> tete de la merde


Ou peut-Ãªtre chatte?


----------



## zaika

> Ou peut-Ãªtre chatte?


Do you mean what I think ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc

> Do you mean what I think Â ;D ;D ;D


Yes. ;D


----------



## zaika

> Yes. ;D


----------



## zaika

>


Hmmmmmmmm [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

The whole forum has gone mad


----------



## jampott

agree....

twice as mad as a badger that's been poked with a spoon


----------



## TTotal

I see a full moon arising... 8) (Saturday..thats the cause of this current increase in lunacy)


----------



## vlastan

....Allons enfants de la patrie... la la la !! ;D

Chatte? Meawoowwww!!


----------



## TTotal

Dieu d'Oh que le werewolf est retournÃ©... AAWWWOOOOOOOHHHH!


----------



## zaika

> The whole forum has gone mad ÃŠ


And where is the problem MAPG ??? ;D


----------



## zaika

> ....Allons enfants de la patrie... la la la !! ÃŠ;D
> 
> Chatte? Meawoowwww!! ÃŠ


Don't forget please that I am not french!!! I am swiss.......

Et pour la chatte  .... no comment !!! ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Don't forget please that I am not french!!! I am swiss.......
> 
> Et pour la chatte  .... no comment !!! ;D


Ah oui...I love swiss gryere! ;D

So what languages do you speak then in Switzerland: Francais? Ca va bien?
Deutsch? Gruss Gott.
Italiano? Mama mia!!

Or all of them?


----------



## zaika

> Ah oui...I love swiss gryere! ÃŠ;D
> 
> So what languages do you speak then in Switzerland: Francais? Ca va bien?
> Deutsch? Gruss Gott.
> Italiano? Mama mia!!
> 
> Or all of them?


It's fun that you speak about gruy


----------



## TTotal

Back to language school again tonight  now where do we begin ?


----------



## zaika

What do you want to begin John ??? lessons ??? I'll not be a teacher....... for nobody !!!!


----------



## TTotal

Look out Frenchies !

I's a coming across the water again !

Bravo!

Un administrateur a acceptÃ© votre demande d'inscription ou changement d'adresse email Ã Forums du Clan TT. Vous pouvez maintenant vous connecter avec
vos informations et accÃ©der Ã votre compte utilisateur dans son intÃ©gralitÃ© Ã http://240gp.ovh.net/~clantt/forums/index.php

Cordialement,


----------



## zaika

HELP John is migrating to the clan-tt forum......SAVE ALL ;D


----------



## vlastan

John is coming to a French speaking site...that would be fun!! ;D

Zaika...tu m'apport de Gryere et je te donne des livres! 

Le problem avec les Anglais est qu'il pense que tout le monde doit parler Anglais. Pour ca, ils parlent seleument Anglais.

Mais pas moi. Je parle Greque, Anglais, Francais et un peu Allemand. Je suis un vrai Europeen!


----------



## zaika

Ok let's talk monney how much you pay for a Gruy


----------



## vlastan

Combien ca coute un kilo?


----------



## vlastan

Thats the spirit girl...who cares!! ;D ;D

What type of help do you need then? Did you run out of interesting men in the french forum?


----------



## zaika

You're right who cares........???

Hey Miss TTR The CGC doesn't need any help.... I call vera on place so that we are complete.....;D


----------



## TTotal

Causing trouble both sides of the Tunnel now hee hee ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Causing trouble both sides of the Tunnel now hee hee Â ;D


You will be the ultimate entertainement in the French site, especially when you use Babelfish for translations!!

But it is good...they had a space for a [smiley=jester.gif] ;D


----------



## TTotal

But of course it will be "too far for me to go " for you then.

Never mind you just stay here and I will play with hundreds of willing ladies over the other side   They all take pity on a lonely old pensioner with no friends like me, I am so jealous that you are so young and handsome and virile (and probably sore from shagging all those sheep !)


----------



## vlastan

Good luck!! ;D


----------



## TTotal

And kebab brains aint scarey ?

Thats scarey just thinking that you think he's less scarey than me because I am sure he is much more scarier than I am, scarey that is, mmm ?


----------



## zaika

HEy lol TTotal...... is in France.... what are you seeking for ???

Anyway like I told you there.... it's fun here don't want to go back.... and wait till the CGC will be complete in the place........

Don't you agree with me Miss TTR ???

CGC WERPOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

French women...TTotal alert...please keep your daughters locked in...he is coming!!

He is coming, proud of his skip with the circus stickers on!! ;D


----------



## zaika

> French women...TTotal alert...please keep your daughters locked in...he is coming!!
> 
> He is coming, proud of his skip with the circus stickers on!! ÃŠ;D


Vlastan don't worry about french women.... they know who to defend themselves ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> Vlastan don't worry about french women.... they know how to defend themselves


Don't trust him with the rubber...........


----------



## ^outt^kast^

why is this thread so popular?

Zaika.....are you female ?


----------



## zaika

UKERV ;D

What could I be else ??? Oh yes I know...... A rabbit .....

Ah nan I forgot... this is on another forum !!! YES I am female ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^

Personally...i've found most gals like the TT...even ones who are not into cars. 
Women + cars may not go together...but women + TT certainly do.

So i guess the winner is.......


----------



## vlastan

Very good ladies from the French forum!! Which I have now joined!

Rubber doesn't do it for me man...it is other things that interest me!! Â ;D ;D

Just think of my famous thread! ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> Ah nan I forgot... this is on another forum !!! YES I am female


Well...that explains the pheromones dripping from this thread.

Are you guyz coming to the TT meet here..in the UK?


----------



## ^outt^kast^

<WARNING!!! Â THIS THREAD IS GOING DOWNHILL!!> 



> Rubber doesn't do it for me man...it is other things that interest me!! Â Â
> 
> Just think of my famous thread! Â


You telling me you don't use rubber when you're using the backdoor???

Jeeezzz...........ok...how many gals wanna lick Vlastan's............now?

Your reputations being dragged into the gutter dood


----------



## zaika

> Well...that explains the pheromones dripping from this thread.
> 
> Are you guyz coming to the TT meet here..in the UK?


Yes we are ..... wouldn't miss that..... ;D

And vlastan what are you waiting for to join us on the french forum `???


----------



## vlastan

By rubber I though you meant PVC fetish!

But I won't tell you more details anyway!


----------



## vlastan

> Yes we are ..... wouldn't miss that..... ;D
> 
> And vlastan what are you waiting for to join us on the french forum `???


I have done already and posted...go and see!!


----------



## ^outt^kast^

> By rubber I though you meant PVC fetish!
> 
> But I won't tell you more details anyway


lol........

tell you the truth ...i don't want to know 

i just have this image of u trussed up with a leather mask....and a ball in ur mouth.....and someone shouting......"Bring out the GIMP!!! "


----------



## vagman

This thread is still UTTER SHITE.

Ya muppets [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## vlastan

You got it all wrong Outkast. The image you have in your mind about me is incorrect and doesn't reflect the true Vlastan....but perhaps this is something you would love to do!!


----------



## zaika

Sorry guys I will let you in this strange relationship you are having and put myself to bed.....

good night ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Vlastan..........do you go to any of those S & M parties in London 8)


----------



## vlastan

> Sorry guys I will let you in this strange relationship you are having and put myself to bed.....
> 
> good night ;D


Zaika,

I have nothing to do with this madman Outkast! He is full with drugs and misbehaves in this forum all the time...just ignore him! 8)

Paul...I haven't been to any of these...but have you?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Paul...I haven't been to any of these...but have you?


No Lord V...........i just thought that these kinda things were right up your street.....or back ally in your case ;D


----------



## snaxo

This thread is unbelievable. [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## zaika

> Zaika,
> 
> I have nothing to do with this madman Outkast! He is full with drugs and misbehaves in this forum all the time...just ignore him! Â 8)
> 
> Paul...I haven't been to any of these...but have you?


You know vlastant your sexual







live and behaviour is not my business









And if you have some problems with other members of this forum just


----------



## vlastan

This is so funny!


----------



## zaika

> This is so funny!


I like it too.... ;D


----------



## vlastan

I was thinking if they were practising safe sex! ;D Wooff!!


----------



## zaika

I don't know... never asked myself this question ;D


----------

